# Jeff Gordon wins Daytona 500 pole



## Daf57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great start to the final season! Also - what's up with this new Daytona 500 qualifying format!??! 

Jeff Gordon wins pole for final Daytona 500 of his career - ESPN


----------

